# [Video] World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2012)

I finally did it!




By D-Faze (c)

Alternative link (if YouTube video is not available): http://vimeo.com/34559243


----------



## ardi4nto (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome!
Nice video


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome Video.
It makes me even more sad about not being there.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very well done, didn't think I'd watch the full 8 minutes! (partly because I was looking for footage of me =P)

Definitely took you a great amount of effort for this, awesome!


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Very well done, didn't think I'd watch the full 8 minutes! (partly because I was looking for footage of me =P)


 
It is hard to find out yourself watching partly, cause scenes change frequently. So, did you find yourself?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2012)

As always with your videos, this is great! Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 4, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> As always with your videos, this is great! Thanks for putting it together.


 
"Impressed"


----------



## MostEd (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome footage!
I recognised several people... (other than feliks )


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> "Impressed"


Yes, "I am impressed."


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2012)

By the way, YouTube selected the same picture to this video, like in a trailer  http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33511-Thailand-2011-trip-trailer

(It differ a bit, and there is a clock)


----------



## timelonade (Jan 4, 2012)

"What will you do if you become a world champion?"
"I....... don't know....."

Me neither :O. Love the music choice as well


----------



## jorgeskm (Jan 4, 2012)

Good job, awesome video!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 4, 2012)

It's such a joy to watch your awesome videos!


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all guys. Sorry for delay (I don't have enough time for it, so I am very-very happy about holidays )


----------



## chris410 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very well done! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lusti (Jan 4, 2012)

I hate living in Germany, not able to watch this...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 4, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> It is hard to find out yourself watching partly, cause scenes change frequently. So, did you find yourself?


 
Yea I saw like 30% of my face..for like 2 seconds =P


----------



## Mikle Fly1993 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great!!!!


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2012)

Lusti said:


> I hate living in Germany, not able to watch this...


 
You can watch it here: http://vimeo.com/34559243


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice video, lots of work gone into it and it's turned out incredibly! Bravo


----------



## Thaynara (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing !!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, that was spectacular! Thanks for making this!


----------



## teller (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent work! A pleasure to watch!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, thats a really god video. If I didn't know who made it, I would say it was a pro. Nice


----------



## conn9 (Jan 4, 2012)

awesome vid, I wish there were competitions near me


----------



## insane569 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mind blown.
I wish I went. Thank you for making this.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2012)

That was awesome! I wondered who those little kids were going around asking the most random questions


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 4, 2012)

Those dragon fruits look delicious.


----------



## Kian (Jan 4, 2012)

This is fantastic. I think it's probably even more fun for the people there to see the tournament highlighted like that. You are very talented with a camera and in the editing process.


----------



## jrb (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing! Every time I watch one of your videos, I'm just utterly amazed


----------



## Julian (Jan 4, 2012)

You've heard it already, but truly amazing video! Really captured everything about WC2011


----------



## CubExpert (Jan 5, 2012)

Great. Epic edition and capturing of images. How many time you spend to do?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 5, 2012)

That was insanely well made. I, like many others, assumed I wouldn't watch all 8 minutes of it, and I watched it twice. Amazing work!


----------



## zbyxzh (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome!
Already looking foward to WC2013


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 5, 2012)

Well done! I think you did a great job of editing and it looks like everyone had a great time.
I can't imagine how much time it took to just watch all the footage you captured, let alone compile them all together.


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Now that's awesome, looking forward to see more of your videos.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 5, 2012)

Just watched it now. It was amazing. I was asked questions on camera, as were so many people. I couldn't imagine how so many interviews would fit, but the one you chose was awesome.
At 7:01 I thought Arnaud was singing, which was kind of funny. I featured 5 times, which was fun to see. Awesome video :tu
Great to look back on.

Edit: 2 questions.
How much footage did you have to look through?
And how long did it take to render?


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 5, 2012)

This is just awesome! realy amazing video..


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 5, 2012)

CubExpert said:


> Great. Epic edition and capturing of images. How many time you spend to do?





Tim Major said:


> How much footage did you have to look through?
> And how long did it take to render?


Approx. 100 GB of footage (5 hours)

I don't know, but I am sure it's the most time-consuming project I ever made. I spent over 50 hours for making this vid and that was only in THREE days. So, I have worked on WC vid for over 2 month doing it from time to time... About 200 hours


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 8, 2012)

Putting a gopro on cameron was GENIUS! Epic video.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 8, 2012)

Penguino138 said:


> Putting a gopro on cameron was GENIUS! Epic video.


 
 That was fun.

Awesome video btw, the 200 hours of editing really shows, it's amazing to watch. A typical 8 minute meetup video takes me only about 1 hour to edit.  I think part of the reason your videos turn out so good is that you are so dedicated to making them. :tu


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 8, 2012)

Nicely made video!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great job I can look at this video and imagining how much footage you had that 200 hours payed off. You are truly talented.


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for support, I thought the thread is dead. I'll be cool if someone stick it


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome vid dude!


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 8, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> That was fun.


BTW, on our forum we decided that GoPro is the only way for you to get full visual information, it was connected directly to your brain 
Without it you can see nothing except 2x2 in front of you, and nothing distracts you from inspecting.


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

For which scenes did you used After Effects?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2012)

Send it to my parents, and my girlfriend!


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> For which scenes did you used After Effects?


Ok, here I used it for "fly into" at 0:13 (radial blur effect) and at 0:54-0:55 for moving away some part of the top layer (motion tracking + masks)


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 8, 2012)

haha 3:20 erik sitting on Mats lap whaha


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

Is the music you are using in your videos legit for people who are in the monetisation program?


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> Is the music you are using in your videos legit for people who are in the monetisation program?


 
I don't know


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2012)

This is so incredibly good.
You are SO good at filming and editing! Are you doing movie-related stuff professionally or is this just for fun?
Thanks for this video!
What did you edit it with and how many cameras did you film everything with? Man, I'm impressed right now (and jealous, too ).
Easily the best cubing video ever.



D-Faze said:


> Florian said:
> 
> 
> > Is the music you are using in your videos legit for people who are in the monetisation program?
> ...



It's not. Seeing as how great your videos are, I would consider starting to use copyright-free music because then your can actually make money with them. Also, the video will be viewable world-wide; in Germany e.g. it's blocked because of the music. I could only watch it because I have a Firefox add-on (ProxTube).


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you, Corny. I do it just for fun, yeah)

I edited with Adobe Premiere and After Effects and two cameras: Canon 550D and GoPro

It's pity and strange that it's blocked in Germany. In my account it is said that vid is still available all over the world. Maybe because it is posted on the forum. Try just to open this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLJcpHxbGng

Yeh, great idea to make money of vids, but I still don't have enough views to do that) And I started to use free music from jamendo.com, so I'm not gonna have problems with that


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes said:


> Easily the best cubing video ever.


^ agreed

Super cool video, it's nice to see everything again


----------



## Mal (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!
What was the camera called on Cameron's head? And you should have put it on Feliks.


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 9, 2012)

Mal said:


> Awesome!
> What was the camera called on Cameron's head? And you should have put it on Feliks.


 
GoPro HD


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> It's pity and strange that it's blocked in Germany. In my account it is said that vid is still available all over the world. Maybe because it is posted on the forum. Try just to open this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLJcpHxbGng



This is all we get to see:


----------



## CubicNL (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome video as always!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 9, 2012)

Stefan said:


> This is all we get to see:


 
Try vimeo.


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 9, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Try vimeo.


It works everywhere, proved


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, amazing video  Though I was not on WC, I feel the atmosphere from there :tu


----------



## Guinness (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice and pro video


----------



## Windsor (Feb 9, 2012)

great video, favorited it


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you, guys. 10 000 views are coming up


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 9, 2012)

That's amazing! I've seen it six times now, it all through. I love it! It gives me inspiration to cube, and just keep cubing! GREAT! :-D


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 10, 2012)

ExoVampire said:


> It gives me inspiration to cube, and just keep cubing!


 
Moving cubing on is my main goal, it is great you are inspired

Btw, my favourite moment is 3:17 - 3:28 when we see all the great cubers sitting together

Did someone taste those fruits?


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 18, 2012)

Chris Bird talking about WC 2011 video





10 000 views btw! (after 45 days of publication)


----------

